# Locating My Serial Number



## Charlina (Jun 12, 2018)

I bought this bike two years ago thinking it was a Schwinn because someone replaced the seat on it. I'm thinking it's an early 60s Higgins but can't locate the serial number. I flipped it over and didn't see it on the left side of the frame like I normally would. Just trying to get the correct year so I can buy the correct parts for it.


----------



## kreika (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome to the Cabe. Did you try the looking on the bottom of the tube the cranks go through? Serials can be stamped on the rear drop outs also. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2018)

I see the serial stamped on the drop out in the last picture. Looks like "W360087" to me. This may not help much though. I agree late '50s-early '60s. I wouldn't spend anything on it myself other than to service it to make it road worthy. This is about a $35 bike and the correct parts won't increase the value very much if at all. V/r Shawn


----------

